# Blue Tongue outdoor enclosure in QLD



## Ziggy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys,
Im interested in building an enclosure for my blue tongue outside. I was wondering if you guys could post pics and mention how you guys have managed problems such as weather (ie winter)and being escape proof etc.

Thanks


----------



## richardsc (Apr 25, 2012)

up there one thing to keep in mind is cane toads,dont want any of them getting in there,i build a wood frame around posts in the ground,use tin around the whole lot,and bird avairy wire above that,i fully cover mine up,just to be safe,plus i have water dragons and cunningham skinks in to,so helps to keep them in and cats,birds out ect,we have whistling kytes nesting in the trees along our property,so that helped in the decision


if you are ok with an open topped enclosure,in the lizard section i think,theres an exellent sticky on making an outside enclosure for lizards by fay

oops,i tell a lie,the sticky is in this section


----------



## Jason.s (May 13, 2012)

hey stephb I haven't realy had a problem keeping them outside as long as you have a nice dry spot for them to hide theyjust slow down eating in winter they still come out and sun them selves' then when spring comes they just speed up again.







I normaly put a hide box in for winter with some fine mulch.


----------

